# Troopship Records



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I am aware that troopship crew agreements etc., are archived and available but what about their "passengers", i.e. the troops, that were carried during WW2? Are there similar listings of their names/regiments etc., and are they also on line?

My father went out to India on the "Dominion Monarch" with the Cheshire Regiment in 1942/43 and I was wondering if I could locate him as listed aboard. Not terribly significant but just a little more information/do***entation to add to the family tree.

Does anyone know?


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Ron,

I worked on the troopship Devonshire for two years and I would say yes, names and ranks of troops carried would be listed. All the administration regarding the military was carried out by the Orderley Room Staff (whome were in the services themselves), so I would think a starting point would be to contact the MOD and maybe they could point you in the right direction. Good luck.
Regards,
John


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> I am aware that troopship crew agreements etc., are archived and available but what about their "passengers", i.e. the troops, that were carried during WW2? Are there similar listings of their names/regiments etc., and are they also on line?
> 
> My father went out to India on the "Dominion Monarch" with the Cheshire Regiment in 1942/43 and I was wondering if I could locate him as listed aboard. Not terribly significant but just a little more information/do***entation to add to the family tree.
> 
> Does anyone know?


Simple answer to the first part of your question. No. You may be able to find Regimental war diaries but in my experience they refered to troopships that conveyed them in code. What Battalion?


DOMINION MONARCH made one voyage to Bombay in 1943 arriving

16/3/1943 sailed 27/3/1943 convoy WS26/WS26B

Roger


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Roger and John,

Many thanks for that information.

He was with the 7th Cheshires, allegedly one of the most travelled Army units in the War. For some reason they travelled back from India overland, via the Caucusas to Basra prior to joining the invasion of Italy.

However I am trying to get his army record from the MoD archives in Glasgow, which may (or may not - you have to pay for the search in advance but they give no guarantee that they will be able to find the record) throw more light on the matter. My brother is following that up via the Cheshire Regiment museum in Chester. I just had the idea that I might be able to short-cut some of the delays involved in dealing with the MoD by getting something from the ship angle, since I remember him talking about going to India on the DM.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

If your brother draws a blank with the Cheshire Regiment Musuem
There is a War Diary here.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...LN=6&Highlight=,7,CHESHIRE&accessmethod=0&j=1

Roger


----------



## LibbyU (1 mo ago)

Ron Stringer said:


> I am aware that troopship crew agreements etc., are archived and available but what about their "passengers", i.e. the troops, that were carried during WW2? Are there similar listings of their names/regiments etc., and are they also on line?
> 
> My father went out to India on the "Dominion Monarch" with the Cheshire Regiment in 1942/43 and I was wondering if I could locate him as listed aboard. Not terribly significant but just a little more information/do***entation to add to the family tree.
> 
> Does anyone know?


Hi Ron

Did you ever find the answer to your question? I am looking for my parents who left Port said and travelled to marseilles on the Dunottar castle in 1946. Any leads much appreciated. Libby


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

No, nothing ever came of my enquiry. I know when my father was on there and the ports that they called at but nothing more. There must have been other Regiments than his aboard but I don't have any idea which, nor where they embarked or disembarked.


----------



## LibbyU (1 mo ago)

I've read on the Web that records after WW2 were lost or destroyed on purpose regarding troopships. Maybe that explains our difficulty?


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Long shot that you may want to try. This website helped me out and found the records of my troopship passages outward and inbound in 1955 and 1957 from the Far East. I was sprog so actually classed as a passenger. They may be able to clear up the issue of whether the records remain and if so where?

*Old Reunions | The Sappers site*
https://www.sappers.co.uk › reunions-old

For details contact us at _11independentfldsqnmalaya_@_gmail.com_.


----------

